# Graphic picture, ? Impacted anal gland



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

From the pic it’s hard to tell. It doesn’t look to me like a impacted anal gland. More like a fluid filled cyst type thing. But the pic isn’t easy to tell


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Matisse, not too long ago had an impacted anal gland and believe me, it bothered him big time. Serious, awful pain...poor fella. He was shaking with pain. It crept up gradually and I didn't notice until it got bad, so stoic as they can be, there is a point where an impacted gland will cause pain. It was lanced and a lot of stuff came out. The vet said those things are terrifically painful. So, it may be something else. I'd keep an eye on it and see that it doesn't get pooching out, red, inflamed. Does it hurt if you put a little pressure on both sides of it? I hope it will be nothing to be worried about until Monday. Good luck.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks MysticRealm and and PBG. 
It doesn’t seem to hurt her at all, even when I was manipulating it. I hope it is somethings as simple as a cyst. Here a different picture, maybe a little better. 

Haven’t had a lot of experience taking pics of my dogs’ rectums!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Anal glands are beside the anus and that looks like it’s right in the anus if I’m seeing what I think in the picture. If it is on the anus (anal glands are to the side and towards the bottom of the anus) then it’s definitely not an anal gland I don’t think


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

When Buck had an anal gland issue, he literally stood the whole night, which was hard to ignore since he was on our bed. We took him to the vet, first AM appointment and after it was expressed (gag), he was fine. New experience for us, and we didn’t notice anything on his rear prior.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Mfmst and Mystic Realm, very helpful. It doesn’t sound like an anal gland now. It is in the rectum, not on the side. She has no pain with it, she’s sleeping on the bed right now...me, in my menopausal state, am not sleeping once again, lol. 
Mfmst, as painful as it sounds like for Buck, I did chuckle at the image of him standing on your bed all night!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy, on the other hand, had an anal abscess and the only sign I had that something was wrong was that she was licking rather more than usual - no scooting, no smell, no pain, no reluctance to walk, or anything. And I am used to watching her for small signs of discomfort because of her back issues.

Hope Lily's bulge proves minor and temporary!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope so too FJM, I’ll get her in this week to see the vet.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Update on rectal mass*

I brought Lily to the vet this morning. They aspirated some cells from the mass. It was a solid mass, not fluid filled. She examined them microscopically and said they appeared benign and the growth is probably an adenoma. She said to watch it closely and bring her in if it gets bigger and they can do further work up,if needed. She did say if it needs to be surgically removed she would send us to a specialist because of the large amount of nerve endings in the area. 

Whew! What a relief.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is good news!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Did they give any idea of what might have caused it? Hoping it just heals away on it's own.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes very good news, Rose n Poos!

Kontiki, no real cause, other than getting older and being prone to growths. It’s unlikely to go away, and it is possible it can develop into a cancerous mass. Because of where it is, removing it can cause a lot of nerve damage so it’s best to leave it and just keep a good eye on it. Hopefully it doesn’t progress to anything else.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's good that it looks benign. And apparently not painful. Yep, they sure do start getting lumps and bumps when they get older. Good luck that it doesn't get bigger.


Oh, and by the way, that is sooooo_ not_ graphic. hahahahaha. (not to us dog owners):aetsch:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks PBG, fingers crossed it doesn’t cause problems.


----------

